# Finally got my 2013 Beetle!



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Picked up my 2013 Reef Blue Turbo Beetle S/S/N last night FINALLY after a 10 month wait. It was finally built the way I wanted it. Got the LED lights but swapped out the 19" wheels for the 18" as I didn't want them. Blue/black leather interior looks great! (forgot to take a photo but will later). 

 
Old and New by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 7 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 1 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 2 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 3 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 4 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 5 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 6 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

MOD EDIT: Corrected URLs. Feel free to move or delete images as needed. To post Flickr images, click the "Share" button above each photo to get the image url.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

That's it.... I'll never buy a B12 or 13 or 14. 

Is this you... daMan and his manly Bug??? 

J/K... congrats!!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

You did what I'm planning on doing: get the xenon/wheels package and swap out the wheels for the cooler 18s! NICE! 

I was pretty sure I would be getting black, but the more I see Reef Blue the more I love it.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

That was my second choice color, 

HOW ARE YOUR WINDOWS?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Gotta love Reef Blue! :thumbup:


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Windows work great right now! But of course I have only had it about 12 hours and it has less than 75 miles on it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats! Now lower it! Here is my reef blue 

 
Photo by Danh by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Congratulations, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Grats!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats, looks great

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis R (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck and have fun with your new Turbo. Now you have to modify your screen name.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope he's got new, inproved, properly working window motors in it.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

A few more of the blue/black leather interior which I had not seen until I saw my car but I knew would look good. Haha 

 
photo 11 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 10 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 9 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 8 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 

 
photo 12 by VWBeetles2, on Flickr 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that baby blue leather on those seats?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hey red - 
I'm loving the pics, so don't stop posting. Flickr doesn't have the most intuitive to link to pics, and it took me a few times, but here's how I did it to fix yours: 
1. Open the picture from your photostream 
2. Click "Share" near the top right corner 
3. In the pop-up box, click the "Grab the HTML/BB code" blue link 
4. At the bottom of the new info that shows, click the "BBCode" button 
5. If you want, you can select the "Medium 640" option from the drop down menu directly above the "BBCode" button. This will display a larger picture here. Flickr defaults to Medium500, which is slightly smaller 
6. Click the code in the main window and copy it 
7. Paste that code here. It includes the image tags "{IMG}" in square brackets, so need to add those. 

Hope this helps! Great car!


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Silverspeed- I didn't know why they were not working! haha


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

It is a lighter blue than the color of the car but they seemed to come out brighter due to the flash. It looks great in person, trust me


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

RedTurboS said:


> It is a lighter blue than the color of the car but they seemed to come out brighter due to the flash. It looks great in person, trust me


 Oh I wasn't trying to say it looked bad, was just curious.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Why the long wait?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a silver Turbo S on air before I bought my Beetle. I bought mine in April and we have the same interior. I will give you a heads up...it marks so easily. If you happen to rub across the bolster by accident or the seatbelt hits it after being released...it will make you cry. My stitching is coming apart already too. I can't believe the durability from my last two new beetles, MKIV GTI, Jetta GLI and Jetta Sportwagen has changed so much to this more expensive car. I am always wary of getting in and out of it, scratching the top of the door panels, etc. It's been disappointing, but all you can be is careful. 

We have the same options except my car is black metallic and didn't come with the gauge pod. I love the bi-xenon headlights; they are probably my favorite option. Lol! I do love that blue! Congrats on finally getting it!  

Do you have any plans for it?


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*mdi cable?*

Does your 13' have the mdi interface?? Another post suggests that the 2013's have a credit for its absence.?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

81RabbitDieselTruck said:


> Does your 13' have the mdi interface?? Another post suggests that the 2013's have a credit for its absence.?


 What no iPod interface, I would die. Do u mean just the cable.


----------

